# TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=141046



> He wants everybody to lower their expectations about his return because he has not played in a month. In his own words "Do not look for me to go out and score 30 points in my first game back." Then he went to complain about the Toyota Center and that is the reason we do not play well at home. "You can ask other players around the league" the depth perception in this place is horrible, the stands behind the basket are too far.


(Could any Mod help delete the redundant "for" after the word "blame" in the title? Thanks.) DONE! -DTM


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats the lamest excuse I heard for him so far. Dam T-mac.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Unbelievable. We don't care as much if he can help us win games. Personally, I don't mind what a player's statistics are as long as he helps the team win games. I think all the fans know we want a winner not a loser.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What a loser. Seriously


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

OK now he's definately a loser..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol you know youre not posting the in game thread right? lol


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol Whoops! x)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> Lol Whoops! x)


Dont worry, I just moved all your posts about the game into the game thread. All is fixed 
And I have done this same thing too before, so dont feel bad...lol

.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Ummm...what? Was McGrady sane when he said that?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This guy just digs a little bit deeper into the Loser Pit with every interview.

The depth perception is horrible...good grief.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

People might complain about Yao being soft at times but, TMac is not only soft he is just not a gamer. He is the guy who comes out to the court and once he gets his shot blocked he will quit on his team.

In every thread, here it comes, TRADE TMAC NOW!!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

How's the depth perception in the WNBA? McLady must leave ASAP. That's the only positive thing to do in the long run.

Is Caron Butler still regarded as somebody on a lower tier than T-Mac, or does Houston have to throw in some picks to make this trade work?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hey t-mac, if you attack the rim, depth perception won't matter so much


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He should have blamed the pollution in Houston making his eyesight blurry and giving him a lazy eye. But he went with the depth perception problems.... maybe he should finally get his lazy eye fixed.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

T-Mac is a girl.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I haven't been on this thread in some time.. just looking at how the opinions have changed in a year, im very disappointed. As soon as we start losing, everybodys opinion changes because they want somebody to blame. thats all you're doing when you compare tmac to a lady.. it proves who is a real fan and who is a fair weather fan. i stick to my team and its leaders. as soon as the team and tmac get its act together the opinions of tmac will sway in the opposite directions. it is because of the vulnerability of peoples opinions that i am glad i stopped participating in forums.


----------

